# Mountain Girls!



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

Mountain bike girls are the best!

We did a full Tour de Noble today. Indian creek, , BLT, Middle Earth, the whole enchilada.

We ran into Jimena Florit up top. She's training for her return to women's Pro XC racing this spring.

At the bottom we ran into *RT*(out from Atlanta). *Dirt Crabby*, and* Andi.*

Fun times!

Aqua

PS Nice meeting you RT!


----------



## zenmonkey (Nov 21, 2004)

Recognized RT but who is on the strut?


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

nice pics of you ladies...but I really like the tatted up boys in the background...  
thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## konahottie_311 (May 26, 2005)

irieness said:


> nice pics of you ladies...but I really like the tatted up boys in the background...
> thanks for sharing!!!!!


lol me too


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2006)

the one pictured riding the aquajones is jimena florit i believe.


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

does anyone else really like this picture? I see what appears to be a girl having a lot of fun with a new toy (ok get your minds out of the gutters), which in my mind would seem kind of hard to do if you rode bikes for a living. Sorry to crash your party ladies but i do not prefer the tatt'd guys in the background, great pics aqua!


----------



## titusbro (Oct 15, 2004)

*She Lives!*

...so that's what Andi looks like...I thought she and Jen fell into ocean (or took up road biking full time). You're right about these _Mountain Girls_, Andi and Jen can 'ride the pants off' (in a respectful way) most guys. Maybe some day soon they will grace the Arizona trails so I may once again eat their dust!

Thanks for the pics Aqua!


----------



## Ridge (Nov 12, 2005)

dompedro3 said:


> does anyone else really like this picture? I see what appears to be a girl having a lot of fun with a new toy (ok get your minds out of the gutters), which in my mind would seem kind of hard to do if you rode bikes for a living. Sorry to crash your party ladies but i do not prefer the tatt'd guys in the background, great pics aqua!


Girl + bike + shinguards =


----------



## knobbyknees (Dec 30, 2004)

*cool bike - what is it?*



mechmann_mtb said:


> the one pictured riding the aquajones is jimena florit i believe.


that's a neat ride. Where can I get one?

Patty


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

Very hot!!! err cool!  Hope you don't mind, but I'd like to repost the pictures of Jimena Florit on the Jones in another forum, they're so cool. It's great to see somebody having so much fun playing. Say the word, and I'll take them down.


----------



## namrita (Jun 1, 2005)

knobbyknees said:


> that's a neat ride. Where can I get one?
> 
> Patty


www.jonesbikes.com

you gotta have lots of $$ and lots of patience 

i just got the H-bars for my new ride, they are light and beautiful.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

dompedro3 said:


> Sorry to crash your party ladies but i do not prefer the tatt'd guys in the background


ummm...yeah, that's cuz you're a dude in the women's lounge


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

irieness said:


> ummm...yeah, that's cuz you're a dude in the women's lounge


damn, caught, guilty as charged  , i was actually trolling for a date , but that seems to be frowned upon (that was sarcasm in case it didnt come across). I admit i have been addicted to this forum since using it quite a bit to help build my sis her first mtn bike (a steel singlespeed)...please don't kick me out


----------



## Obi (Oct 16, 2005)

*Patty, that's one of Jeff Jones Bikes.*



knobbyknees said:


> that's a neat ride. Where can I get one?
> 
> Patty


He's out of Medford Oregon.

http://www.jonesbikes.com/

E-mail him, I heard that he might be attending the HandMade Show in March. (Which I'm sure that you and "C" would love to check out.)

All of Jeff's work is beautiful! Even his "One" model. Jimena knows her stuff.

Take Care.

Obi(pm me if you can't remember who this is.  )

p.s. Jimena's Ride-WOW!Titanium Bling-Bling!!
Sorry to get techy ladies, but look at the Spec she's running: Hope Ti-Stoppers, 1x9, WTB Treads, looks like Hope hubs, and all on Jeff's frame and bars...niiiccccceeee!


----------



## SSINGA (Dec 23, 2003)

obi.one.speed.only said:


> p.s. Jimena's Ride-WOW!Titanium Bling-Bling!!
> Sorry to get techy ladies, but look at the Spec she's running: Hope Ti-Stoppers, 1x9, WTB Treads, looks like Hope hubs, and all on Jeff's frame and bars...niiiccccceeee!


That bike belongs to Aquaholic. Hubs are CK in Mango. Brakes are Hope M4's with the silver bore caps and 2 piece rotors.

Search the 29'er forum for some amazing pics.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*hey Aqua!*

great meeting you too!

rt


----------



## INTIMIDATOR (Dec 5, 2004)

Nice pictures! Looks like you girls had A LOT of fun! Wish I was there!
Mountain bike girls rock!


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*rt* said:


> great meeting you too!
> 
> rt


Ohhh.. next time you're out this way you have to do the full TdN (Tour de Noble).

You only did half of the ride, amiga.


----------



## beerme (Sep 18, 2005)

dompedro3 said:


> does anyone else really like this picture? I see what appears to be a girl having a lot of fun with a new toy (ok get your minds out of the gutters), which in my mind would seem kind of hard to do if you rode bikes for a living. Sorry to crash your party ladies but i do not prefer the tatt'd guys in the background, great pics aqua!


I like it ...it's my new desktop reminds me of how happy i get riding my bike


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Aquaholic said:


> Ohhh.. next time you're out this way you have to do the full TdN (Tour de Noble).
> 
> You only did half of the ride, amiga.


that looks like some awesome stuff. next time i'm out i'm bringing the S.O. and you can count us both in for the full TdN! 

rt


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

alkie...great pics as usual


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

*Me too*



dompedro3 said:


> does anyone else really like this picture? I see what appears to be a girl having a lot of fun with a new toy (ok get your minds out of the gutters), which in my mind would seem kind of hard to do if you rode bikes for a living. Sorry to crash your party ladies but i do not prefer the tatt'd guys in the background, great pics aqua!


I would have to say...I like it too.


----------

